# Benton county



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

It's been dry. But they are here


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

hotdawg said:


> It's been dry. But they are here


Nice fresh finds


----------



## jennifer lycan (Apr 6, 2018)

hotdawg said:


> It's been dry. But they are here


Dry? Your in NWA ? All my regular places have been fairly wet. & No morels well barely.. hoping it’s just early.


----------

